# very odd rendering problem



## morbiddog (Jul 3, 2007)

ok when i start up the ati tool the cube that is supposed to be all furry is just a cube with some semi transparent squares coming off of it and as soon as it started doing this i upgraded my drivers but that didnt fix the problem so i was wondering if anyone knew why this was happening o ya and my card is a radeon x1300


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 3, 2007)

Is it a mobile version? My friend's mobile x1400 did the same thing. What kind of FPS are you getting? His cube looked super crazy, but he was getting decent FPS.


----------



## morbiddog (Jul 3, 2007)

well im getting around 50 - 60 fps and here is a screen shot of it o ya and no its not mobile


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 3, 2007)

Hmm..that may be some funny CCC setting you are using. Not sure what to tell you though, I'm an nVidia user. Also, IMO those FPS should be higher too.


----------



## morbiddog (Jul 3, 2007)

sorry for the noob question but what are ccc setings and the reason it is kinda low is because first my pc is a dinosaur and second because it is a dinosaur it only has pci slots no pci express


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh ok, that would explain it. CCC is the Catalyst Control Center settings. Some of em can effect the way little things like the fuzzy cube looks like.


----------



## morbiddog (Jul 3, 2007)

whoops sorry ccc = catalyst control center and my settings are set to the balanced by default but no mater what i do i cant get it to work properly and you must note it worked for ages for me and i never set my memory clock any higher and my core clock i only put to a bout 550 when it said the safe range was 580


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 3, 2007)

Have you tried scanning for artifacts? I'm not sure if your particular problem is considered an artifact, but you should do it anyway if you haven't yet.


----------



## morbiddog (Jul 3, 2007)

yes i have tried scanning and it reports no artifacts what so ever also is the 3d view drawn using direct x


----------

